# Bow limb coating



## Watasha (Aug 22, 2016)

I am in the process of refurbishing an older (2003) compound that was given to me. The original finish is in rough shape and I would like to just make it all black. I have the bow fully disassembled. I can have the riser and limb pockets powder coated, but what would I do about the limbs? Should I have the whole bow dipped? Also, a local powder coating outfit told me that they have a cerakote that is air dry and doesn't have to be baked. Has anyone ever heard about this being done on a bow? If so how would it hold up on limbs?


----------



## bloodtrail tv (Nov 16, 2016)

Power coating them would be great, just check fit after cause you coated limb pocket and limbs ! May not fit ...


----------



## uturn (Sep 30, 2017)

You can have them dipped no problem..I've had great success with it!


----------

